# Your squirrel and chipmunk photos



## LK_Nature_Photography

Here you can post your squirrel photos!
I´m first 




Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Those are great photos of an interesting creature.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great shots of a cool looking squirrel.

Here's one of mine.




Squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## sergio75ny

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Here you can post your squirrel photos!
> I´m first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


This little guy sleeps with his eyes open.




Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Sorry but dead animals are not nature photography. Dead animal can be nature photography only if it's nature conservation photo and it has to be something more then 1 dead animal in it. I mean a dead animal and a lake full of toxic fluids or dead trees behind the scene and it has to be a story with it. If you don't understand me, please tell me, I'll try to explain it to you some other way. I don't speak English perfectly, I hope you can understand me.


----------



## Jeff G

How about something a little more lively.




squirrel by Jeff G., on Flickr


----------



## HavToNo

On guard.




1B4A2377 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

One from my 70D days.





Into the Frame by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sergio75ny

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Sorry but dead animals are not nature photography. Dead animal can be nature photography only if it's nature conservation photo and it has to be something more then 1 dead animal in it. I mean a dead animal and a lake full of toxic fluids or dead trees behind the scene and it has to be a story with it. If you don't understand me, please tell me, I'll try to explain it to you some other way. I don't speak English perfectly, I hope you can understand me.


No,not really. I will respect your opinion,but at least  my squirrel is not being  fake.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

1, Velcro squirrel



velcro by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

2. Snacking squirrel



Brunch in the garden by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

3. Squirrel sentinel



Squirrel in the morning sun by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

4. Raging squirrel



Pouncing Squirrel by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

and finally, my personal favorite:

5.  Squirrel Kiss-cam



morning squirrels kissing by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Peeb, those are some great shots, sentinel is my favorite but the pouncer is way too much fun!


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## HavToNo

1B4A6081.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian

Taken with a Pentax Q, with a Pentax Super 110 70mm lens.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

HavToNo said:


> On guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1B4A2377 by Tim, on Flickr



This picture is so cute! Standing there scratching his belly... awww


----------



## BrentC

Black squirrel first snowfall by Brent Cameron, on Flickr





The worlds most chill squirrel by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Red Squirrel - Deluxe Apartment by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Really cool to see the variety of squirrels We don't have in our area. Some really nice shots guys.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

Jeff G said:


> Really cool to see the variety of squirrels We don't have in our area. Some really nice shots guys.


I was thinking the same thing, I posted the European species and I never saw the other ones, sourly these grey and black ones are American species. Very nice photos everyone!


----------



## davholla

From Colombia



Squirrel EF7A7092 by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_9835squirrel by davholla2002, on Flickr

From Scotland 



EF7A03343redsquirrel by davholla2002, on Flickr

From London, UK




Squirrel EF7A9269 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## beagle100

squirrels are everywhere



Untitled by c w, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Jeff G said:


> How about something a little more lively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel by Jeff G., on Flickr


Nice shot you know which species of Squirrel that is?


----------



## Jeff G

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot you know which species of Squirrel that is?



Thank you, If I had to guess (and I do) after a quick internet search I'd say it is a *California ground squirrel* (_Otospermophilus beecheyi_).


----------



## Fujidave

One from the Brighton pavilion gardens.


----------



## pendennis

Caught this one after Hallowe'en munching on pumpkin seeds on neighbor's porch:


----------



## Jeff G

Got another one for ya 




squirrel 2 by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## beagle100




----------



## smoke665

There's a black "squirrel" in every family


----------



## Jeff G

Found a couple more in my collection.




teenage blues by Jeff G, on Flickr




yet another squirrel by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

17458406_436417073367866_1988912064984384828_n by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

OMG Guys Cuteness overload,I absolutely love squirrels and these are some of the best squirrel pictures ever.


----------



## HavToNo

1B4A3197 by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A3199 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Great pics David & Tim, I know what you mean about cuteness overload.


----------



## HavToNo

Jeff G said:


> Great pics David & Tim, I know what you mean about cuteness overload.



Thank you. Red squirrels are very cute but they're very mischievous as well.


----------



## SCraig

Couple of my favorites from a few years ago ...


----------



## DarkShadow

30396615051_d352dcb834_b by David Kammerer, on Flickr



DSC_5136-Edit by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Scott & David, All of these are great!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Nice one Jeff, I think we have all gone a bit squirrelly!


----------



## DarkShadow

Jeff G said:


> Scott & David, All of these are great!


Thanks.


----------



## DarkShadow

My tree, all mine.


----------



## BrentC

I really think this thread should be renamed "Your squirrel and chipmunk photos".   How can you have squirrels without chipmunks??  If you want to keep it just squirrels I'll delete this post.




Chipmunk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Chipmunk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Chipmunk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

This just makes me happy, even if I didn't 'nail' it.



Earliest Spring


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## HavToNo

1B4A3241 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Tony744

Poor little bugger looks cold.


----------



## Jeff G

Tim, even in his fur coat He's making me cold! Good capture!


----------



## DarkShadow

Yes I got the chills just looking at the little fellow. Great shot though.


----------



## sergezap




----------



## HavToNo

Tony744 said:


> Poor little bugger looks cold.





Jeff G said:


> Tim, even in his fur coat He's making me cold! Good capture!





DarkShadow said:


> Yes I got the chills just looking at the little fellow. Great shot though.



We're having a major ice storm this weekend and the ice pellets are sticking to him on contact.


----------



## Jeff G

Serge, it never hurts to have an attractive young lady with your squirrel. 
I love those long toes in the first shot!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, he looks so humble.


----------



## oxmav3rickxo

My first squirrel pic.

Shot on a Nikon D7100 with a 70-300mm lens @ 300m, f/5.6, 1/500, ISO 3200.




Melanistic Eastern Grey Squirrel by Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PatrickW




----------



## Jeff G

Constantine, nice shot, he's got that oh crap now what kind of look.

Patrick, really nice set. The first one has to be the cutest squirrel I've ever seen!


----------



## sergezap




----------



## Jeff G

Nice one Serge.


----------



## PatrickW

Jeff G said:


> Serge, it never hurts to have an attractive young lady with your squirrel.
> I love those long toes in the first shot!





Jeff G said:


> Constantine, nice shot, he's got that oh crap now what kind of look.
> 
> Patrick, really nice set. The first one has to be the cutest squirrel I've ever seen!


Great to see so many different species of squirrel in your post, thanks Jeff!


----------



## jamescooper18

How adorable! Every images are looking so awesome with great clarity and good angles.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

BrentC said:


> I really think this thread should be renamed "Your squirrel and chipmunk photos".   How can you have squirrels without chipmunks??  If you want to keep it just squirrels I'll delete this p



Your right, I have to add this to thread name, chipmunks are between squirrels and rodent, and they are as cute as squirrels!


----------



## Tony744

In that case...


----------



## Jeff G

Nice pair of chips Tony.


----------



## Tony744

Thanks  Saw them at work the other day. Unfortunately, the squirrel disappeared behind the old chicken coop before I could get a shot.


----------



## HavToNo

chipmunk 0010 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Awesome shot, super clean.


----------



## HavToNo

Jeff G said:


> Awesome shot, super clean.



Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Tony744

He looks like he's gotten his nose stuck.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Tony744




----------



## Tony744




----------



## BrentC

Grey Squirrel by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## zaroba




----------



## RowdyRay

This guy was just chillaxing. Sleeping, hugging the tree, trying to stay cool in the heat. Until I noticed him.


----------



## Breezy85

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Here you can post your squirrel photos!
> I´m first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurasian red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr



OMG so flipping cute!


----------



## RowdyRay

Not the greatest shot. This was a couple months ago. Dreary day. Got two shots and gone. Not often I see an albino.


----------



## Tony744




----------



## Breezy85

This little guy lives at the top of a trail I hike all the time.


----------



## Jeff G

Tony, that little guy looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## Tony744

Yeah, he really does.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff G

Dean that is an extremely cute pic!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you Jeff. Wish I could take credit, but it's parents bear some responsibility


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay

Red squirrel.


----------



## RowdyRay

Grey squirrel.


----------



## BrentC

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr



Wish we had those here!   Just love the hair on those ears.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Grey Squirrel having an acorn meal.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography

BrentC said:


> LK_Nature_Photography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European red squirrel by Kiss Leon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we had those here!   Just love the hair on those ears.
Click to expand...

Yeah... when I´m looking at your squirrels, I have a feeling like something is missing!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## limr

New York squirrel would like to know if you are, in fact, lookin' at him. Yeah, he's talkin' to you.




Squirrel by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## N.V.M.




----------



## Scott Whaley

This was taken at the Cove at Concord Park In Knoxville, TN.


----------



## willard3

Chippy eating peanuts ouit of my pocket, Canadia


----------



## CherylL

Little creature by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Tony744




----------



## LRLala




----------



## Tony744




----------

